#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Как преодолеть раскачивание тела во время медитации?

## Ann Ginger

Во время медитации, особенно во время начитывания мантр тело слегка раскачивается. Я понимаю, что это является признаком блуждания ума и не совсем устойчивого сосредоточения.
Как его преодолеть?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Осознанностью. Просто не раскачивайтесь. Отслеживайте состояние тела.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Леонид Ш (27.05.2011), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Буль

Сядьте спиной к столбу и привяжите себя к нему. Блуждание ума на эту тему должно прекратиться.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011)

----------


## Nara

Меня учили, что это побочный эффект подъёма энергии. Посмотрите, кстати, видеозаписи, как учителя читают лекции. Они сидят на троне в красивой позе и тоже качаются  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ничего страшного в раскачивании нет. Бывает такого рода глубокое погружение, что это случается со многими, - теми, кто обычно сидит ровно, особенно при совместных начитываниях практик есть определенные моменты, когда в теле раскручивается внутренний поток. Это немного сродни тому, как когда едут на повороте,меняют направление оси тела :Smilie:  

Бывает, в монастыре то в одном углу практикующие начинают интенсивно раскачиваться, то в другом, хотя все остальное время сидят ровно :Smilie:  

Часто именно в раскручивании кажется, что сидишь абсолютно неподвижно. Бывает, только потом поймешь, что качался. Если замечаешь - надо выровняться, не замечаешь - какая разница? :Smilie: 

В любом случае во время практик никого трогать и поправлть нельзя - пусть раскачивается. Можно сказать потом.

----------


## Топпер

Вообще расскачивание - не есть хорошо. Потеря осознанности. У меня такое иногда бывает во время чтения мантр.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Legba (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Леонид Ш (27.05.2011), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2011), Нея (28.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я у меня бывает раскачивание при полной осознанности :Embarrassment:  Когда мы читаем, например, Гуру-Йогу при большом количестве народа. Все выстроены в едином потоке. Весь зал :Big Grin: 

В данном случае, как я это чувствую и себе представляю, как раз нельзя себя насиловать сидеть прямо, если есть потребность пораскачиваться. Ну, а дома сижу неподвижным столбиком :Smilie: 

Тоесть, так это У НАС :Smilie:  А у ВАС может быть так, как Вы считаете нужным :Wink:

----------


## Дордже

Бханте, а как потеря осознанности связана с раскачиваем? По идее если присутствует осознанность то качания не должны особо отвлекать.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> По идее если присутствует осознанность то качания не должны особо отвлекать.


По идее, если присутствует осознанность, то раскачивания быть не должно.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Нея (28.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Дордже

> По идее, если присутствует осознанность, то раскачивания быть не должно.


А можно поподробнее? Я например заметил, что меня начинает качать именно тогда когда я наиболее осознан. Т.е. это не сонное покачивание, когда носом клюешь, а именно какое-то внутреннее покачивание тела, как будто в такт дыханию или биению сердца. Для себя я решил, что раз я сейчас медитирую, то не буду отвлекаться на подобные мелочи. И в моем понимании контроль за покачиванием это уже отвлечение, если вы например шаматху делаете.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Во время медитации, особенно во время начитывания мантр тело слегка раскачивается. Я понимаю, что это является признаком блуждания ума и не совсем устойчивого сосредоточения.
> Как его преодолеть?


Чем скорее вы перестанете обращать на это внимание, тем скорее это состояние пройдет.

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Марина В (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Чем скорее вы перестанете обращать на это внимание, тем скорее это состояние пройдет.


Не согласна.
Во время медитации ощущения у меня "телесные" -  я не "улетаю". Если тело реагирует расскачиванием, значит что то идет не так. Не обращать внимание на него для меня значит терять концентрацию.
Возможно это пройдет.

----------


## Юй Кан

Давно-давно практиковал медитацию как практику успокоения волнений ума (не только без буддизма, но и без мантр) -- просто прекращение "внутреннего диалога", И вдруг однажды началось слабое раскачивание корпуса вперёд-назад, прям в лотосе. %) Ну ладно, думаю, пусть будет... А оно -- всё шибче! Стало интересно. Досидел сеанс до конца, да и забыл, т.к. ничего особого не произошло.
Потом повторялось, и я просто наблюдал, особо не вмешиваясь, но и не давая разгуляться. А потом так же однажды -- перестало.
А уже гораздо позже встретил в йогических наставлениях, что таким образом тело "приспосабливается" к новому для него состоянию: замыканию каналов в лотосе. И тут ему, как говорится. виднее. : )

Вспомнил об этом недавно, наблюдая младенца-внука, научившегося всего лишь хорошо держать голову, лёжа на животе.
И вот он время от времени проделывал такую штуку: прогибался в спине и начинал как бы порхать... Т.е. активно махал ручками и ножками вверх-вниз. И выражение лица у него было при этом совершенно счастливое! : ) Поспрошали у знакомых, что, мол, за птичьи повадки... И нам объяснили, что всё в порядке: это означает, что малыш скоро начнёт садиться, а таким образом он тренирует себе спину...

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Kit (25.09.2011), Lanky (27.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Марина В (28.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из ответов Намкая Норбу Ринпоче на одном из ретритов:  :Smilie: 




> В.: Что делать, если во время практики тело начинает подпрыгивать?
> О.: Подпрыгивайте вместе с ним.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Kamal (28.05.2011), Lanky (27.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Марина В (28.05.2011), Нея (28.05.2011), Пема Дролкар (27.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011), Юй Кан (26.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не согласна.
> Во время медитации ощущения у меня "телесные" -  я не "улетаю". Если тело реагирует расскачиванием, значит что то идет не так. Не обращать внимание на него для меня значит терять концентрацию.


По мне, -- так наоборот: отвлекаясь на тело, ведущее себя так, как ему удобнее, теряешь сосредоточенность.
Ну какое Вам дело до тела, если оно -- не Вы?! %)

----------

Марина В (28.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а как потеря осознанности связана с раскачиваем? По идее если присутствует осознанность то качания не должны особо отвлекать.


Их, в этом случае, быть не должно. Если тело начинает качать - это неугомонность и беспокойство таким образом пытаются пробиваться.

----------

Zom (29.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Леонид Ш (27.05.2011), Михаил Макушев (27.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> По мне, -- так наоборот: отвлекаясь на тело, ведущее себя так, как ему удобнее, теряешь сосредоточенность.
> Ну какое Вам дело до тела, если оно -- не Вы?! %)


Ну "телесный" я человек :Smilie:  Ушу много лет занимаюсь. Вибрация внутренняя - да, это есть. Но вот раскачивание ... признак отвлечения все таки для меня. Думаю люди разные бывают рецепта одного единственного на всех не будет.

----------

Дордже (26.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну "телесный" я человек Ушу много лет занимаюсь. Вибрация внутренняя - да, это есть. Но вот раскачивание ... признак отвлечения все таки для меня. Думаю люди разные бывают рецепта одного единственного на всех не будет.


Уф, какое воспадение! Сам такой... : ) (Только не столько ушу как б/и или спорт, сколько Тайцзи.)
Ну, а "рецептов" уже тут выложили -- на все случаи: выбирай -- не хочу.
Добавлю ещё только, что, когда перестанете думать/беспокоиться об этом совершенно безобидном раскачивании, оно само оставит Вас в покое. Честно-честно! : )

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Марина В (28.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вообще расскачивание - не есть хорошо. Потеря осознанности. У меня такое иногда бывает во время чтения мантр.


 :Smilie:  Простюпростенья, но как-то нелогично. Если раскачиваешься - отсутствие осознанности, не раскачиваешься - присутствие осознанности. А если раскачиваешься. и осознаешь, что раскачиваешься? А если не раскачиваешься и не осознаешь, что не раскачиваешься?

Топикстартеру бы порекомендовал поделать очистительных практик. 

- Ребе, а поможет?
-...но и не повредит  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (26.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Рецепт тут, как ни странно, всего один: пока Вы будете считать, что для тела должно быть какое-то "особое" положение для медитации, а для ума - какое-то "определенное" время для занятия ею, Ваши мнимые "проблемы" будут продолжаться.

Вы же у себя в профиле указываете "традиция: Кагью" (то есть Ваджраяна); никогда разве не слышали, что любое положение тела является превосходным для практики (цитату навскидку из Учителей не приведу, но их, поверьте, очень много). И что саму медитацию не следует делить на "время, когда я занимаюсь медитацией" и "все остальное время"?

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Lena Pinchevskaya (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Простюпростенья, но как-то нелогично. Если раскачиваешься - отсутствие осознанности, не раскачиваешься - присутствие осознанности. А если раскачиваешься. и осознаешь, что раскачиваешься? А если не раскачиваешься и не осознаешь, что не раскачиваешься?
> 
> Топикстартеру бы порекомендовал поделать очистительных практик. 
> 
> - Ребе, а поможет?
> -...но и не повредит


Нёндрю во всю

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я у меня бывает раскачивание при полной осознанности Когда мы читаем, например, Гуру-Йогу при большом количестве народа. Все выстроены в едином потоке. Весь зал


http://youtu.be/fTxdIPyt3rM

----------

Дордже (26.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> А можно поподробнее? Я например заметил, что меня начинает качать именно тогда когда я наиболее осознан. Т.е. это не сонное покачивание, когда носом клюешь, а именно какое-то внутреннее покачивание тела, как будто в такт дыханию или биению сердца. Для себя я решил, что раз я сейчас медитирую, то не буду отвлекаться на подобные мелочи. И в моем понимании контроль за покачиванием это уже отвлечение, если вы например шаматху делаете.


Я не знаю, какую вы медитацию практикуете, когда раскачиваетесь. Может при каких-нибудь визуализациях или начитывании мантр - это нормальное явление. Но если это анапанасати, дзадзэн, шаматха, то покачивания - нарушение правильной позы, а правильная поза и полная неподвижность, в свою очередь - основание и первый этап такой медитации. Раскачивание, в смысле нарушения правильной позы не отличается от клевания носом, отклонения вперед, назад или в стороны, вставания и т.п. Если нарушаются условия прямой спины и неподвижности, то нужно скорректировать позу и прекратить раскачивания, и фактически начать медитацию сначала, точно так же как мы начинаем считать сначала, когда сбились со счета, погрузившись в мысли. Несколько десятков раз прекратите раскачивания волевым усилием, начав медитацию с самого начала, и все будет ОК.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (26.05.2011), Нея (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Рецепт тут, как ни странно, всего один: пока Вы будете считать, что для тела должно быть какое-то "особое" положение для медитации, а для ума - какое-то "определенное" время для занятия ею, Ваши мнимые "проблемы" будут продолжаться.
> 
> Вы же у себя в профиле указываете "традиция: Кагью" (то есть Ваджраяна); никогда разве не слышали, что любое положение тела является превосходным для практики (цитату навскидку из Учителей не приведу, но их, поверьте, очень много). И что саму медитацию не следует делить на "время, когда я занимаюсь медитацией" и "все остальное время"?


Не совсем по теме мне кажется.
Но вобщем, суть понятна. Если я указываю традицию Кагью - значит я в "теме".

----------


## Дордже

WOLF, Бханте, Спасибо!

----------


## Eternal Jew

Аня, держите также в голове, что советы "подавить свои [якобы] негативные телодвижения" идут от представителей Тхеравады и т.п..  :Smilie:  ... Если Вы, повторюсь, относите себя к Ваджраяне - соответственно, спрашивайте об этом своих Учителей, либо открывайте коренные источники Вашей линии Передачи и изучайте. А там много чего на эту тему написано.

P.S. Ну а если "не совсем по теме" - значит тогда пользуйтесь наставлениями форумных товарищей.  :Smilie:  Прошу прощения.

----------

Ann Ginger (26.05.2011), Sforza (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Я не знаю, какую вы медитацию практикуете, когда раскачиваетесь. Может при каких-нибудь визуализациях или начитывании мантр - это нормальное явление. Но если это анапанасати, дзадзэн, шаматха, то покачивания - нарушение правильной позы, а правильная поза и полная неподвижность, в свою очередь - основание и первый этап такой медитации. Раскачивание, в смысле нарушения правильной позы не отличается от клевания носом, отклонения вперед, назад или в стороны, вставания и т.п. Если нарушаются условия прямой спины и неподвижности, то нужно скорректировать позу и прекратить раскачивания, и фактически начать медитацию сначала, точно так же как мы начинаем считать сначала, когда сбились со счета, погрузившись в мысли. Несколько десятков раз прекратите раскачивания волевым усилием, начав медитацию с самого начала, и все будет ОК.


Спасибо - то что нужно!

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Аня, держите также в голове, что советы "подавить свои [якобы] негативные телодвижения" идут от представителей Тхеравады и т.п..  ... Если Вы, повторюсь, относите себя к Ваджраяне - соответственно, спрашивайте об этом своих Учителей, либо открывайте коренные источники Вашей линии Передачи и изучайте. А там много чего на эту тему написано.
> 
> P.S. Ну а если "не совсем по теме" - значит тогда пользуйтесь наставлениями форумных товарищей.  Прошу прощения.


Не оцениваю. Скорей отмечаю. 
С Учителем скоро встречусь - спрошу, если этот вопрос будет актуальным. Спасибо еще раз :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> По идее, если присутствует осознанность, то раскачивания быть не должно.


По идее, зависит - какие медитативные задачи выполняет практикующий.
Если задача - однонаправленная концентрация на объекте - то неважно, что там делает тело - обращать на него внимание - это просто отвлечение от объекта. 

При аналитической медитации можно хоть скакать. :Smilie: 

Читала, что тибетские отшельники себя привязывали в медитативной позе. Потому что медитативная поза важна. Особенно прямая спина. Для тех, кто рассматривает энергетическое строение тела :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> http://youtu.be/fTxdIPyt3rM


Это персональный намек? :Smilie:  А че, кольцами я шевелить умею - чего только не сделаешь, чтоб перекусить :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Eternal Jew  
> Рецепт тут, как ни странно, всего один: пока Вы будете считать, что для тела должно быть какое-то "особое" положение для медитации, а для ума - какое-то "определенное" время для занятия ею, Ваши мнимые "проблемы" будут продолжаться.


Вот-вот :Smilie:  Тогда почти вплоть до состояния Будды они и будут продолжаться :Smilie:  Ибо вплоть до самых высших уровней идет дисциплина и тренировка по определенным правилам, вплоть до "неучения более".

Проблемы мнимые, но препятствия существенные. Раз Учителя дают конкретные наставления по практике различных видов медитаций.

Один и тот же Учитель может дать два разных наставления двум разным ученикам :Smilie:

----------

Ann Ginger (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Как его преодолеть?


Долгое повторение короткой ритмичной фразы (типа "Ом мани падме хум" или "Буду погибать молодым, буду") может раскачать. В этом случае попробуйте темп сменить или ритмический рисунок.  Если раскачиваетесь и без мантры, то можно подушку сменить на более низкую, должно помочь.

----------

Joy (27.05.2011), Kit (25.09.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Майя П

Тело раскачивается ВСЕГДА, в силу физиологии, в силу позотонических рефлексов.... НО, есть грубый уровень - уровень успокоения грубых ветров и есть практически не заметные пульсации - тонкие ветра....

----------

Дондог (27.05.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Нашего ламу спросили как-то, а почему некоторые монахи раскачиваются. Он сказал, это зависит от школы, в нашей школе, к примеру, не принято раскачиваться.

----------

Ann Ginger (27.05.2011), Dondhup (27.05.2011), Joy (27.05.2011), Артем Тараненко (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (27.05.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Для чего мы медитируем?
Для того чтобы достичь Освобождения, не так ли?

Очень часто, особенно новички хотят что-то получить или от чего-то избавиться во время медитации. Этот неправильная мотивация. Но часто она занимает наш ум: "Ой, я опять раскачиваюсь! Да что же такое! Я особенный? Со мной что-то не так? " Вот так и сидим всю сессию.

Осознанность и физическое состояние тела не всегда идут в гармонии друг с другом. В Читтавивека монастыре я познакомилось с монахом, который во время вхождения в Джаны не только раскачивался, его тело немного тряслось. Ну и что? Сидит себе, ум спокоен, улыбается и слегка трясется. Почему бы и нет :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Буль (27.05.2011), Дондог (27.05.2011), Дордже (27.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.05.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А как определили, что он входит в джханы?

----------


## Joy

Когда мантры читаю - иногда раскачиваюсь,
в дзадзен - сижу прямо.

----------


## Нея

Если при раскачивании наблюдать за умом - станет заметно, как он даёт команду телу качнуться.

----------

Joy (28.05.2011), Kit (25.09.2011), Дондог (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ollerus

Раскачивание тела во время медитации и начитывания мантр полезно для здоровья

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Раскачивание тела во время медитации и начитывания мантр полезно для здоровья


Источник?

----------

Дондог (28.05.2011), Нея (28.05.2011)

----------


## Нея

> Раскачивание тела во время медитации и начитывания мантр полезно для здоровья


Значит, от раскачивания - на бритой голове лучше растут волосы. Потому что это тоже проявление здоровья  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (28.05.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

"Один путешественник как-то увидел, что хасиды раскачиваются во время молитвы, но не мог понять, зачем они это делают. И Баал Шем-Тов рассказал ему такую притчу: «Однажды на празднике гости наслаждались веселой музыкой, которую играли музыканты. Потом они стали танцевать под эту музыку. Мимо проходил глухой. Он заглянул в окно, увидел танцующих, но музыку не услышал. «Какая глупость, — воскликнул он.— Взрослые люди скачут безо всякой причины». Путешественник все понял. Музыка, под которую раскачивались хасиды, раздавалась в их сердцах. А путешественник был к ней глух."

: )

----------

Joy (29.05.2011), Дордже (28.05.2011), Марина В (28.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Б.е.ш.т Вас благодарит  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (29.05.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как-то на коллективной практике я сидел в конце комнаты и наблюдал такую картину, что многие делая практику, читая текст раскачиваются влево вправо. У каждого впереди был столик, на нем тексты и у некоторых дымились благовония. Кто-то быстрее раскачивался кто-то медленнее. И они были похожи на гонщиков на трассе, как будто куда-то несутся на большой скорости. Также один знакомый привык раскачиваться по кругу во время чтения мантр и один раз он уснув во время молитвы и такого раскачивания, ударился головой о столик. Слышал что когда раскачиваются, то в этом есть блуждание ума. Нормальное положение для любой медитации это поза Вайрочаны с прямой спиной как столбик и т.д. Иногда раскачиваются чтобы утрясти привести в спокойное состояние неуравновешенные энергии в теле, но раскачиваться во время медитации это не совсем правильно будет.

----------

Joy (01.06.2011), Денис Евгеньев (31.05.2011), Дондог (31.05.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как-то на коллективной практике


Ваши истории как всегда такие хорошие!

----------

Pema Sonam (31.05.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Также один знакомый привык раскачиваться по кругу во время чтения мантр и один раз он уснув во время молитвы и такого раскачивания, ударился головой о столик. Слышал что когда раскачиваются, то в этом есть блуждание ума.


У Вашего знакомого не ум был, а какая-то Лягушка-путешественница  :Smilie:

----------


## Alekk

У меня было так, что сердцебиение раскачивало тело. Где-то сосуды пережаты, вот они и толкаются в такт.

----------

Дондог (01.06.2011)

----------


## Буль

Однако мощное же у Вас сердце!

----------

Дондог (01.06.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Однако мощное же у Вас сердце!


Музыкой навеяло

http://youtu.be/U7or62yWK3E

----------

Pema Sonam (01.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2011)

----------


## Alekk

> Однако мощное же у Вас сердце!


Резонансные колебания. Если тело расслаблено, то такие толчки могут накопиться и стать слегка заметными )

----------


## Буль

Alekk, изучайте сопромат, откроете для себя много нового.

----------


## Майя П

он выразился неправильно.... можно обсудить, но это ваджраяна и Тхеравада сразу прервет....)))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Наверно, это ум стучится наружу, а клетка тела его не выпускает! :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Наверно, это ум стучиться наружу, а клетка тела его не выпускает!


*КРУГИ HА ВОДЕ*

_"Ехал Грека через реку..."_
Я такой же везучий как Грека,
но не вижу возможности смены воды.
Да о чём вы, какая  _другая_ вода?
Я попал в это время, и в нём -- навсегда!
Если выйти нельзя, то как можно войти?
Есть ли выбор у брошенных в реку?

Мне здесь быть -- мне и тыкаться, слепу.
Что ты рядом лежишь, моя серая тень?
Моё тело построено ради меня!
Где тебя держит разве что тень от плетня,
меня -- целый и частый из ребер плетень,
сохраняющий душу, как репу.
: )

----------


## Dron

> Наверно, это ум стучится наружу, а клетка тела его не выпускает!


По типу тыквенной головы со свечой внутри. Не зря говорят: глаза- зеркало души. Хотя черт его разберет, чьей души- хозяина глаз, или глазеющего на него, пояснений не приводится обычно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Переходом к практике однонаправленного сосредоточения на объекте.

----------

